# [Wet Thumb Forum]-JBL Florapol/JBL Aquabasis- difference???



## DUCK EEL (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey guys

Im setting up my tank and ready to go out and get substrate fertiliser and put gravel in.

Im not sure if anyone here is familiar with the JBL brand, it is a German brand.
www.jbl.de

Im looking at getting either the JBL Florapol or JBL Aquabasis, but does anyone know the difference???
I read in JBL's website and compare the 2 products and I only spotted few minor differences.

Differences are:

Florapol- It says it lasts approx 3yrs and this one needs to be mixed with gravel and in chunky granules form.

Aquabasis-Doesnt say how long it lasts, and this one sits under the gravel and does not need to be mixed with the gravel. When I was holding the bag at the shop it seems to be in a form of soil like.

Ive asked the guy at the shop and he said they are pretty much the same... now why would they make 2 different products if they were the same???

Any help /advice is appreciated


----------



## snailman (Mar 8, 2005)

The difference is that florapol is designed more for use in ready established aquariums and aqauabasis is designed for use in aqauriums that are fresh setups.

Although still difficult to add florapol to an existing aquarium it is a lot easier than adding aquabasis (which would turn your aquarium into a muddy mess)

Put simply, florapol is a gravel additive to enrich a nutrient poor substrate where as aquabasis is a nutrient rich complete substrate to be used from the beginning.

Both are good and if you can get hold of the somehow innapropriately named "the 7 balls" or the "the 7 + 13 balls" fertiliser then make the most of them as many of my customers are giving good feedback!!

Happy planting!


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

> Originally posted by snailman:
> The difference is that florapol is designed more for use in ready established aquariums and aqauabasis is designed for use in aqauriums that are fresh setups.
> 
> Although still difficult to add florapol to an existing aquarium it is a lot easier than adding aquabasis (which would turn your aquarium into a muddy mess)
> ...


"The 7 balls" are a good deal but it doesn't contain any iron... Hv to add in additional tabs for that...


----------

